# real estate in Montreal



## Sandra (May 14, 2015)

hello 
I'm thinking of buying a condo in Montreal, but don't know where is better to buy? 

What do you think of buying condos which are still under construction in the moment?

I don't know with which company to go with? Any advices?

I found some offers, but don't know are they good?
http://www.mcgillimmobilier.com/en/condos-crescent-montreal/
http://www.mcgillimmobilier.com/en/beaumont-ndg-condo/

Appreciate any help and advice


Thank you in advance!


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Are you buying for a home, a rental, a flip? Each has its own needs.


----------



## Sandra (May 14, 2015)

I'm buying for living
we are young family of 2 (me and my husband)


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

I would rent for a year until you know more about where you want to live. Then...buy something already built. Preconstruction, you have no idea how long it will take to finish or what the final product will be like. Then you have to put up with deficiencies and contractors coming in and out of your place for over a year as they deal with deficiencies and repairs.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

I agree. If the OP is not that familiar with Montreal, it takes some time to get a feel of neighbourhoods, commutes, etc. and renting for a year is a good option. Additionally, I recently read that both Toronto and Montreal are getting supremely overbuilt with condos. That frenzy usually results in questionable workmanship and quality problems thereafter. Not only that, there could be pressure on prices and bargains to be had especially in the resale market in a year's time. 

My wife's sister just sold a 2BR condo in Saint-Laurent and was extremely relieved to get out as the buyer's market builds.


----------



## Sandra (May 14, 2015)

oh thank you so much guys for the advice 

I'll think about it seriously!


----------



## CharlesF.Donahue (Jan 7, 2015)

As per my opinion, you need to concern with any agent in Montreal. Because they have enough knowledge of a property deal. I have seen many agents who complete their work with full attention and always ready with a better solution.


----------



## cashinstinct (Apr 4, 2009)

For your information, here is my personal take on the Montréal market (it's personal, no Professional):

- many friends of mine have difficulty selling their used condo in the area for the past 2-3 years... so much new / preconstruction, who wants to buy used? Therefore, many friends are "stuck" with their condo and they rent at around their cost, in order to move on and buy their family home.

- many condos are built downtown, but there are not many grocery stores / daycare / services /parks / etc around... lots of new population, but services don't follow. If you plan to live there for a long time, things can change, but tough to predict.

It depends of your time frame, but I would not buy for a short-term period for sure...

The prices are not going down really, but they are kind of stable for the past 2-3 years, stagnant market, buyer's market for sure...

I would rent.


----------



## Mortgage u/w (Feb 6, 2014)

I agree with the previous comments. The Montreal market is at most 'okay'. Some areas are doing better than others and the type of home is also a big factor. The condo market is funny in Montreal....for some reason, builders chose to build condos in the suburbs first, rather than the Montreal core. Now that people stopped buying condos in the suburbs, they are focusing on downtown Mtl. A little late in my opinion, creating lots of vacancies and unsold units. 

My suggestion is to buy a townhouse or semi-detached home rather than a condo. You will have a much easier time should you need to re-sell in the short term. The cost is not going to be that much more.

Good luck!


----------

